# APS Meet/Open Morning BBQ - 15th December



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all,

This is just a feeler at the moment, I'm trying to gauge interest for a meet/open morning at APS on Saturday the 15th December.

This would include complimentary BBQ or hog roast depending on numbers, display of cars, some suppliers from the tuning industry on site with their demo cars and general meet and great. 

If this would be of interest please post up so we can get an idea of numbers.

Many thanks,

Ed


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Ed I'll try and make this, maybe see if any other "southerners" fancy a convoy up


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Could be a goer. Depends how much Chrimbo shopping I've got left to do!


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

I would be up for that Ed


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2006)

olds_cool said:


> Ed I'll try and make this, maybe see if any other "southerners" fancy a convoy up


Thanks Raj - that would be great 

Still in the deciding stages but if its looking like we've got a few people interested by next week then we'll go ahead! 



phodge said:


> Could be a goer. Depends how much Chrimbo shopping I've got left to do!


Penny - Bicester Village isn't too far from here! :wink:

Cheers all,

Ed


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Ed- most definitely up for this! ... to be honest anything that will get me out of trawling the shops for Mrs. Bandits Christmas smalls sounds like a winning idea! ...

Steve


... (sorry mate- I haven't forgotten the service, dogbone mount and hoses either... work has been manic and I haven't stopped! I'll be in touch as soon as I can find a window of opportunity!) ...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Bicester Village isn't too far from here! :wink:


You're right, but if I'm coming up to yours I'll need to leave the credit cards at home! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Would love to be there but already have plans (that some else voluntered me for - grrr)


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds great Ed , count me in


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi ed, if the work on the TT in London is completed on time I might be tempted to pop up... any chance of a 4 wheel aligment while I'm there?


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed I will be over there if this happens  luke w


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Brackey is not far from us count us in


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

When you deciding if this is going to happen ed?


----------



## MasterFrost (Dec 9, 2012)

I am defiantly up for this not that far from Windsor. 
I can stop of at Bicester village on way home to do Christmas Shopping. 
Is this going ahead?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... any news on this yet Ed? ... I've got a couple of other things in the pipeline that I'm happy enough to put off if this is going ahead- but if it's now looking less likely that it'll happen I'd rather commit sooner rather than later? ...

Steve




olds_cool said:


> Ed I'll try and make this, maybe see if any other "southerners" fancy a convoy up


... have you managed to drum up any interest from any other '_Southern Softies_' Raj? ... No coats allowed remember- just t-shirts and shorts ... we're a toughened breed up here ... (even though I'm still South of the Watford gap and not really Northern at all) ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

Thanks a lot to all that have posted and expressed an interest in coming along.

Unfortunately though we have decided to hold off going ahead.

I've had a lot of people call me and email both from this forum and some others I posted in saying that they can't make it down this close to Christmas and could we do something in the New Year so we are going to look at doing something then.

Thanks again to everyone who could have made it, we'll go for another date sometime in the New Year. 

Best wishes,

Ed


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hope I can make it the New Year then!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... hoping I can still make it too! ... New Year is looking busy, but weather and diary permitting I shall be there.

Steve


----------

